# So yours truly was on NPR today!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So yours truly was on the FM radio on NPR (KCPW, Utahs NPR) this morning. I was on 90.1 and 88.3 for the program City Views. It will repeate at 8pm tonight on KCPW (utah's NPR) on 88.3. 90.1 turns to jazz music at 7pm.
I sleep with the radio on and the station is NPR. Well I was awake for a split second to hear that the canyons ski resort was on talking about the new connect lift from the canyons to solitude ski area. Oh I was UP IN A HEART BEAT! I listened to the callers saying they loved the idea. Well I shot like a bullet and ran to get the phone out of my car! I called in and my arguments were good enough to be on the air near the end of the program.

I had 2 main points against it.

1. The new connection will lead to more traffic, not less, going up Big Cottonwood Canyon to go to the canyons ski area.

2. Now backcountry skiers will drop in from The Canyons into BCC, hitchhike, and have a free ride back to the canyons.

The responses were classic BS. But it sure did challenge the fact that there will be no impact to the back country skiing community.

Here is the segment. I was on at about 29 mins in. Kind of hard to scroll it but you will figure that out.

http://kcpw.org/blog/cityviews/2012-04- ... the-patio/


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's great and good- but on a side note did you know that there are only 2 other people in the Western Hemishere that listen to NPR at night while they sleep ? One is a in Gitmo and being tortured and the other has had a lobotomy. (0:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Packfish said:


> That's great and good- but on a side note did you know that there are only 2 other people in the Western Hemishere that listen to NPR at night while they sleep ? One is a in Gitmo and being tortured and the other has had a lobotomy. (0:


I thought that was Rush fans! 8)

At night it is the BBC. Man around 2am there is some messed up stuff on there. Makes you happy you live in the USA!


----------

